

Predicting English keywords from JVM bytecodes - mattrepl
http://keywords4bytecodes.org

======
mattrepl
A little more information here:
<http://recon.cx/2012/schedule/events/245.en.html>

~~~
zigzagzug
Awesome, thanks! Is that your work? I sure wish I could attend that event.

------
DrDub
That's my work... and the site is far from being ready. It'll be ready for
recon :-)

